# Smoking Sundays



## southnjsmoke (Aug 28, 2016)

20160828_145448.jpg



__ southnjsmoke
__ Aug 28, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 29, 2016)

I like my Yuengling's too!

Al


----------



## southnjsmoke (Aug 29, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I like my Yuengling's too!
> 
> Al


One of my favorites. This Oktoberfest they have is really good


----------



## sonofasmoker (Aug 29, 2016)

I will need to try this!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 29, 2016)

Good stuff!  Looking forward to some cooler weather and heavier beers.  Big fan of Yuengling Chesterfield ale.


----------



## southnjsmoke (Aug 29, 2016)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> Good stuff!  Looking forward to some cooler weather and heavier beers.  Big fan of Yuengling Chesterfield ale.


Same here, looking forward to cooler weather football good beers and smoking meats.. Chesterfield is a good one


----------

